

How To Pass The Turing Test By Cheating - thewarrior
http://www.nyu.edu/gsas/dept/philo/courses/mindsandmachines/Papers/hutchens96how.pdf

======
thewarrior
This is an interesting story of how someone gamed the Loebner contest. He
didnt set out model AI or any of that just plain cheated.

